# Suzuki Mechanic



## Jim Hazlett (Mar 28, 2021)

Admiralty Marine in Venice is my go to guy. Marvin is a great mechanic and suzuki certified for warranty stuff. Might be worth the drive...


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Mark Springer @ Sunset Dreams Marine Center, Pine Island Rd. on left just before getting to 4-way stop light @ PI Rd. & Stringfellow Rd. comes highly recommended to me. Have not used him personally yet but plan to for next service requirement. ... not sure you want to travel that far?


----------

